# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  KARLOVAC-Rodaonice

## Matilda

Evo malo događaja za Karlovac.

Rodaonice su projekt koji obuhvaća sve Rodine edukativne radionice, s ciljem da pružimo informacije što većem broju roditelja, kao i svima onima koji se u svakodnevnom životu i radu susreću s djecom. 

U Karlovcu će se tijekom studenog i prosinca održati tri radionice: o odgovornom roditeljstvu, austosjedalicama i hospitalizaciji djece. 

Povodom Međunarodnog dana prava djeteta održat će se 
*radionica o odgovornom roditeljstvu 
19.11. (srijeda) u 17.00 sati u Obiteljskom centru Karlovačke županije, Meštrovićeva 10* (zgrada Centra za socijalnu skrb).

Na praktičnim primjerima vježbat ćemo način pozitivnog vođenja djeteta, tj. kako zadržati toplinu, a istodobno postići i disciplinu.
Radionica je namijenjena roditeljima, besplatna je, vrijeme trajanja je 90 minuta. 
Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## ockica

Odlično, jako mi se sviđaju teme radionica, a posebno ova prva o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Ponekad je stvarno teško disciplinirati dijete, a da to ne bude traumatično iskustvo i za dijete i za roditelje, već da se na lijepi način objasni što se smije, a što ne smije. Iskustava stručnjaka i onih koji su to već prošli nikada dosta   :Smile:  

Zanima me da li se treba negdje prijaviti ra zadionice i da li predstavlja problem ako se 15-20 minuta zakasni (naime, i mm i ja radimo u zgb-u pa dok dođemo...)?

----------


## Matilda

Ockica, samo dođite, nema veze i ako zakasnite.
Također možete obavijestiti i ostale roditelje, prijatelje i poznanike.

----------


## enchi

*Matilda*, super, suradnja je krenula!  :D 
Mijenjat cu se za smjenu pa cete me naci tamo!

----------


## ivory

Eto i mene   :Smile:

----------


## nicols

Fotke: 

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...albumview=grid

ako vam gornji link slučajno ne radi, onda ovako:

http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i1...vic/klc191108/

----------


## maxovamama

Odlično je bilo!
Nadam se da će biti još sličnih radionica. :D

----------


## ivory

Sve pohvale! Jako zanimljivo, poučno i s praktičnim rješenjima problema.
Bilo bi super kad bi se zaredalo par radionica u godini   :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Koliko sam prisustvovala - bilo je odlično! 
Odaziv je bio taman za radionicu!
Čekam vas na i na idućim susretima!   :Smile:

----------


## Matilda

Prvo zahvala Obiteljskom centru što nas je ugostio u predivnom prostoru. Imali smo sve uvjete za rad.

Kao voditelj radionice i roditelj moram reći da je odaziv bio iznad očekivanja. Bilo nas je taman da imamo atmosferu u kojoj ćemo slobodno moći reći sve što nas muči, što znamo, što je dobro, a što nije u odnosu s našim djetetom. 
I moram reći da sam imala posebne roditelje   :Smile:  , koji već imaju znanje, koji žele i dalje proširivati to znanje. 
Radionica nije čarobni štapić koji će nas pretvoriti u savršenog roditelja. 
Dovoljno je i što je roditelj sudjelovao, to znači da mu je stalo do djeteta, do roditeljstva.
Pozitivna roditeljska iskustva je dobro čuti. I nečiji savjet možda nam neće pomoći u situaciji s našim djetetom, no sigurno će nas motivirati i osnažiti da pronađemo neko slično rješenje problema. Također moramo misliti i na uzrast djeteta.

Nadam se da ćemo jednog dana imati grupu roditeljske potpore. Ponekad je dovoljno da samo ispričaš neki problem svog roditeljstva (kao ventiliranje  :Grin:  ) pa da ga sagledaš iz drugog kuta i sam nađeš rješenje.
Drago mi je da ste zadovoljni.  :Love:

----------


## maxovamama

Bravo Matilda!
Svaka čast na trudu i angažiranosti!   :Kiss:

----------


## flower

i meni je strasno drago da vam je bilo   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Evo i druge po redu Rodaonice: predavanje Sigurno u autosjedalici, o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica. 
Što kažu zakonske regulative, kako dobro učvrstiti sjedalicu, vezati dijete, na što paziti prilikom kupnje/nabave sjedalice i još puno toga saznat ćete na predavanju danas, 18. prosinca, u 17 sati u Obiteljskom centru (Meštrovićeva 10).
Nakon predavanja možete postaviti pitanja, a podijelit ćemo Rodine brošure i letke o autosjedalicama.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku.  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Prvu rodaonicu sam zaboravila pohvaliti  :Embarassed:  , pa da nadoknadim.  :Smile:  Opet je bilo super, poučno i zanimljivo. I baš je bilo ugodno u onako intimnoj atmosferi.  :Grin:  
Sve pohvale!

----------


## luci07

E da, pohvale i malim modelima!  :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Modeli su nam bili prekrasni.   :Heart:  
Još je falila Matilda za najveću sjedalicu.

Hvala luci što si došla, ako trebaš pomoć oko sjedalice, namještanja, da provjerimo što je s njom, samo reci. Pošalji mi PP i pomoći ću ti.

----------


## luci07

Hvala puno.  :Kiss:   Probat ćemo još malo sad za vikend popraviti stvar, ako ne uspijemo, javim ti se. Baš si   :Heart:  !

----------

